# ** 2014-15 Band Thread **



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Post 'em up boys.

if you'd like to share your band story/data, this is the place.

don't need GPS coordinates - please don't!!! nor do we need your band number. - I wouldn't post that either.

Just a little blurb about your hunt, species, where banded and age should suffice for everyone here.


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

NLP

1158 - @@##%, first for our group with that prefix.

No data recorded.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

Opening morning was my first successful goose hunt. I shot my first 3 geese and to add to my luck the third one was banded!

It fell about 50 yards away in the field and when I walked up to it the band was glistening in the sun! My first goose and my first band all in the same hunt. I couldn't have been more excited or asked for a better hunt with my dad. We hunted an area west of Tawas and ended up with 7 birds on the day. 

Turns out bird was banded 6/27/2006 too young to fly in Bad Axe, MI. Not very far from his home but he was 8 years old!








[/IMG


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

Banded in 09 in Indiana


Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nimrod4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Both were banded this year very close to where they were shot on Sept 4th. One hatched 13 or earlier other too young to fly when banded 3 numbers off 37 and 40 last two prefixes.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Shot this one Saturday morning. Born in 2012 or earlier and banded last year not far from where it was killed. 

It came in solo out of no where and we didn't see it until it was committed. I gave my buddy first shot and he whiffed it at 15 yards about 3 feet off the ground, so i cleaned up for him.









Kinda cool how one of the BBs dinged the band.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dukhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-
g.us/michigan-sportsman_com/60/516044/60304-1410232937.jpg



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

Both from Kentucky banded in 2009 hatched 2008 or earlier. Came in separate flocks


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks to loBrass for calling in my Jack Miner bird from this morning. John was working a group of birds when all of a sudden out of nowhere we saw another bird land among the decoys. We sat tight and when he gave up on the other birds he sent me out of the blind. Walked up to about 15 yards, and shot him when he took off.

I was walking back with the bird and I heard John shout "Is that a Jack Miner bird? He could tell from 30 yards away by the size and shape of the band.










Hard to read because part of the quote was worn off. Hebrews 10:24. Let us consider one another.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Shot a 4 man limit on last Sunday (9/7/14). Still waiting to here the info on the bird. I'll update when I get the info.


Shot a 3 man limit this morning and I ended up getting one band. Instead of calling it in, I reported it though the internet. I always get instance results. Bird was banded before it could fly. Bird was banded in '09 in Polk city, Iowa.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Wrapped up the season Monday with a hunt. It was slow, only one flock of 6 came in, we dropped 3 off them, one with a little bonus. 

Shot near Caledonia, MI. Female banded as a juvenile, in 2011 at Harsen's Island. Wasn't expected to see an east side goose over here. lol.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Wrapped up the season Monday with a hunt. It was slow, only one flock of 6 came in, we dropped 3 off them, one with a little bonus.
> 
> Shot near Caledonia, MI. Female banded as a juvenile, in 2011 at Harsen's Island. Wasn't expecting to see an east side goose over here. lol.


Here's a photo.


----------



## lousypirate (Oct 8, 2013)

Subbed.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Dad and I made it out for a quick hunt this morning. Birds cooperated nicely! Managed our 4 and a little bonus!


----------



## lousypirate (Oct 8, 2013)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Here's a photo.


Congrats. See you at the Rockford du dinner?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Afraid we won't make it this year. That's the boy's birthday and we're having their party that night. Gotta work around opening day.


----------



## lousypirate (Oct 8, 2013)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Afraid we won't make it this year. That's the boy's birthday and we're having their party that night. Gotta work around opening day.


Boo.

Happy hunting then. Hopefully see you and Joe in the swamp sometime


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shot a bird banded on 6/27/2002 in Williams Co. Ohio female. I wonder how many birds she raised in her lifetime. Shot it in Ingham county on Sunday Sept. 21st.


----------



## js20bore (May 9, 2014)

Banded in 2010 in Missouri as a hatchling. First duck of the day last Saturday, he just swam right in.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Number 1165-, no info reported on this juvenile wood duck shot on the west side. First ever banded bird.
Does it take a while for the info to be reported from the bander? I'd like to learn the info on this bird.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Only duck my son shot last year on the youth hunt.








Only duck my son shot this year on the youth hunt. He has shot 2 ducks now, both banded.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

My 13 year old shot this goose early season.


----------



## Rooster383 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hunted on Marl lake lake for season opener in Roscommon with 3 buddies. we had 2 mallards come in and knocked 'em both down. too deep to retrieve in waters and didn't have a dog. Buddy stripped down to underwear and swam to retrieve them but it was well worth it. Both were banded.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Recovered 10/11/14. Banded 2011 male to young to fly Hillsdale county.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Js20bore and I were out with a friend on his first duck hunt today. He got himself a banded hen mallard. Banded in St. John's as a juvie this year. It was shot about 60 miles west.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Js20bore and I were out with a friend on his first duck hunt today. He got himself a banded hen mallard. Banded in St. John's as a juvie this year. It was shot about 60 miles west.



My buddy shot a banded hen mallard this year that was a juvie this well and banded in St. Johns. We're in Ottawa county. Was it banded on August 8th?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> My buddy shot a banded hen mallard this year that was a juvie this well and banded in St. Johns. We're in Ottawa county. Was it banded on August 8th?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No way! They were busy in St. John's. lol. I'm pretty sure he said it was banded in September, but I could be wrong. Interesting to see the way they move.


----------



## js20bore (May 9, 2014)

It was banded Aug 25th


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ducks didn't cooperate well this morning; but the geese showed up. Fun hunt with dad. 1 with a bonus band! Banded June 2013.


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

First bird this year, banded on Akimiski Island, Nunavut, Canada


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

finally got my first duck band after 27years.It was a wood duck banded in pennsylvania in 2012 waiting for the rest of the info to be emailed to me.Saw the bird from along distance and it flew right to me it was amazing never had a wood duck come in like he did it was a gift from heaven!


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll add another for the season. Been very fortunate as it's my 2nd of the season and 5th in the last 4 years. 

Mallard hen banded in South Dakota on 9/1/14 and shot in North Dakota on 10/22/14. 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Trick or Treat Jewelry! A little Halloween Treat I suppose! Stuck through the rain and managed a few birds! Banded June 25th 2013.


----------



## js20bore (May 9, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon at Shiawassee we drew last place and chose from the leftovers. Band info had not been forwarded yet to USGS.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

There have almost been zero geese flying over my home/property this year. Usually there's hundreds by now. Well..... I just had probably 300+ in waves come over. My first bird this season had this on her. Big girl too. Heavy.

I'll post when I find out the info. 
Could you guys give me the website we go to to find out please. Too cool!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Mallard drake taken 11/2/2014 in Washtenaw County. It was banded in September 2014 in Marshall County, Minnesota. It was my first banded duck!

Funny coincidence is a month ago I drove to pick up my new lab pup 13 hours to a place in Minnesota only a few hours from where the duck was banded!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm up in Harrisville. NE Michigan. I shot a huge goose on Saturday morning. First of the year. She was banded as I posted earlier.

Well... I called it in and the woman told me it hadn't traveled far at all. It was banded on June 26th of this year in the Harrisville area. Darn it! I was hoping for some exotic locale.ne_eye:


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Shot this Jack Miner banded mallard today. Never thought I'd see one in person, let alone shoot one. Obviously banded at the miner facility in Kingsville Ontario.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I have got 4 goose bands in se mi this year. #1 from caseville 2012. #2 amiskan island on. 2009, #3 bay city 2013, # 4 Kentucky 2008. The Kentucky one was shot at fishpointe. Good year so far!































Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

Got this one tonight 2nd band from Akimiski Island, James Bay, Nunavut, Canada banned in 2012


----------

